# Best New World Carniolan Queen Breeders?



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had good luck with queens from Honey Run Apiaries. He sells NWC queens but his site says he's booked until June 9.


----------



## SpeckledPup (May 25, 2011)

I also got a couple of New World Carniolan Queen from Honey Run Apiaries last year and they are gentle an dhave really built up this spring.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe koehnen in California has NWC and they are good people to do business with.


----------



## canoemaker (Feb 19, 2011)

I've got NWC queens. I'm booked through May 25.


----------



## Gerald S (Apr 30, 2014)

Vance G said:


> I believe koehnen in California has NWC and they are good people to do business with.


Vance, Can you tell me more about their bees? Are they open mated? Are they resistant at all to mites?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Strachan Apiaries is another good option.


----------



## Gerald S (Apr 30, 2014)

I checked out Koehnen bees and they looked nice. I liked that they had italian/NWC crosses. Sounds like a good option to try. Has anybody else had any experience with these bees?


----------

